# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Effect of Higher Dopamine Levels?

## The Subatomic Level

Just curious if anyone knows or has any experiences on the effect to your dreaming when Dopamine levels in the brain are increased through medications?
Is Lucid Dreaming easier or harder?  More vivid dreams or less?

Thanks

----------


## moe007

> Just curious if anyone knows or has any experiences on the effect to your dreaming when Dopamine levels in the brain are increased through medications?
> Is Lucid Dreaming easier or harder?  More vivid dreams or less?
> 
> Thanks



Ah. Contrary to the common belief, Dopamine is superior to Acetylcholine as a dream enhancing neurotransmitter. 

I have extensive experience with dopamine enhancing supplement/drugs of all kinds. If you would want to try an entry level supplement that boosts dopamine, I recommend Mucuna pruriens. Get the lower percentage of L-dopa ones because they have more Mucuna pruriens in them and less L-dopa, which in turn gives you more of the ldopa crossing the blood brain barrier, rather than being synthesized in your gut.

Essentially, cocaine is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor; which blocks the reuptake of dopamine in the brain causing extreme amounts of dopamine to flood the brain (hence the euphoria, and all other amazing effects) but I do not encourage trying cocaine before bed as it is a very strong stimulant and you probably will not sleep. Addiction is another problem. I have never done this, but maybe taking 1 or 2mg which is not a significant amount by any means, might enhance dreaming to some degree. 

But to sum it all up, i just gave you the two extremes, Mucuna pruriens being the entry level dopamine enhancement; and cocaine being the ultimate dopamine enhancement.

----------


## The Subatomic Level

> Ah. Contrary to the common belief, Dopamine is superior to Acetylcholine as a dream enhancing neurotransmitter. 
> 
> I have extensive experience with dopamine enhancing supplement/drugs of all kinds. If you would want to try an entry level supplement that boosts dopamine, I recommend Mucuna pruriens. Get the lower percentage of L-dopa ones because they have more Mucuna pruriens in them and less L-dopa, which in turn gives you more of the ldopa crossing the blood brain barrier, rather than being synthesized in your gut.
> 
> Essentially, cocaine is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor; which blocks the reuptake of dopamine in the brain causing extreme amounts of dopamine to flood the brain (hence the euphoria, and all other amazing effects) but I do not encourage trying cocaine before bed as it is a very strong stimulant and you probably will not sleep. Addiction is another problem. I have never done this, but maybe taking 1 or 2mg which is not a significant amount by any means, might enhance dreaming to some degree. 
> 
> But to sum it all up, i just gave you the two extremes, Mucuna pruriens being the entry level dopamine enhancement; and cocaine being the ultimate dopamine enhancement.




Thank you for all the info!!!  I am just curious because I may be in a situation where I am taking a medication that increases the dopamine level in the brain.  I'm a pretty sure I have Restless Leg Syndrome, and am going to a neurologist in 2 weeks to get diagnosed for it.  Hopefully I find some thing that cures my RLS without having to take an addicting substance such as something that raises the dopamine levels in the brain.  But, if I do eventually take those, it is important to me that it doesnt limit my chance for a LD!

Since you said it could improve my chances that makes me even happier, but like i said hopefully it doesnt get that far.  I only have a mild case of RLS, and it could be much worse but hopefully i can overcome the problem with something more natural than a dopamine raiser.  I'm 21 and I dont want to be addicted to an addictive drug for the rest of my life. 

That being said, if nothing else works besides a dopamine raiser, then I'll be happy that it wont hurt my LDing!

----------


## moe007

No problem. 

If you can provide the name of the drug that you will be taking, I can give you more specific information.

 :smiley:  Goodluck with everything

----------


## lucid4sho

> Get the lower percentage of L-dopa ones because they have more Mucuna pruriens in them and less L-dopa, which in turn gives you more of the ldopa crossing the blood brain barrier, rather than being synthesized in your gut.



Mucuna pruriens is the genus and species of a climbing shrub that produces legumes which contains l-dopa and several other substances.

I'm guessing you meant to say that if an extract contains less l-dopa it is more likely to contain a higher percentage of the other substances? 

The way you worded it sorta sounds like you meant mucuna is a chemical.

----------


## moe007

> Mucuna pruriens is the genus and species of a climbing shrub that produces legumes which contains l-dopa and several other substances.
> 
> I'm guessing you meant to say that if an extract contains less l-dopa it is more likely to contain a higher percentage of the other substances? 
> 
> The way you worded it sorta sounds like you meant mucuna is a chemical.



Thats exactly what I meant  :smiley: 

Sorry it was worded weirdly because I was somewhat in a hurry when I wrote my response. I left out alot of things and it might have been worded to excellence.

What I meant was that, the other substances that are in the plant, help block the synthesis of the levodopa in the gut, and allow it to reach the blood brain barrier which will have it synthesized in the brain.  But when you take a higher percentage of ldopa, you result with a lower percentage of the other substances, which will make more of the ldopa synthesize in the gut rather than in your brain, which is not what you want.

----------


## lucid4sho

> Thats exactly what I meant 
> 
> Sorry it was worded weirdly because I was somewhat in a hurry when I wrote my response. I left out alot of things and it might have been worded to excellence.
> 
> What I meant was that, the other substances that are in the plant, help block the synthesis of the levodopa in the gut, and allow it to reach the blood brain barrier which will have it synthesized in the brain.  But when you take a higher percentage of ldopa, you result with a lower percentage of the other substances, which will make more of the ldopa synthesize in the gut rather than in your brain, which is not what you want.



Gotchya. I am still concerned with it being metabolized peripherally after absorption. I've been curious to try l-dopa as a dream aid but everything I've read says that side effects are inevitable, even with the prescription carbidopa which prevents peripheral metabolism. If I do try it I will start with small doses and not take it every day.

----------


## moe007

> Gotchya. I am still concerned with it being metabolized peripherally after absorption. I've been curious to try l-dopa as a dream aid but everything I've read says that side effects are inevitable, even with the prescription carbidopa which prevents peripheral metabolism. If I do try it I will start with small doses and not take it every day.



Ive taken up to 12 333mg pills of Mucuna pruriens (15% ldopa) with almost no side effects at all. I just felt a bit floaty the next day. 

If you are worried, just make sure you do not take any vitamin B6 in the 4-6 hours before taking the ldopa. B6 is necessary to synthesize ldopa, and if it is absent, it will not be converted in the gut, but in the brain.

----------


## lucid4sho

> Ive taken up to 12 333mg pills of Mucuna pruriens (15% ldopa) with almost no side effects at all. I just felt a bit floaty the next day. 
> 
> If you are worried, just make sure you do not take any vitamin B6 in the 4-6 hours before taking the ldopa. B6 is necessary to synthesize ldopa, and if it is absent, it will not be converted in the gut, but in the brain.



most the bad rap on l-dopa i've read may just be because it was in relation to treating parkinsons which requires relatively big doses. but i will still probably stay away from it for now, it still seems iffy  :paranoid:

----------


## lucid4sho

I admit though, I love 5-htp, which is metabolized in a similar way to l-dopa. 

"It is generally accepted that a large portion of absorbed 5-HTP is metabolized to serotonin in peripheral tissues before it can enter the brain. Peripheral conversion of 5-HTP to serotonin would theoretically limit the usefulness of oral 5-HTP for improving CNS functions and mental health. However, trials in which 5-HTP was given alone do show benefits. A small open trial in which 25 people were given 5-HTP either alone or with a decarboxylase inhibitor found no difference in effectiveness. Thirteen of the patients had "very good" or "good" improvement, had "moderate," and in 4 out of the twenty-five the results were judged to be "poor."

So maybe I am over reacting because I've just read about reactions to massive doses.

How effective is it for you ? I am thinking about giving it a try.

----------


## MSUPokerGod

shit...
I take lamictal and lithium, as my psychiatrist believes I have Bipolar Disorder. I think lamictal regulates the dopamine pathway in some way, anyone know about this?

----------


## The Subatomic Level

> No problem. 
> 
> If you can provide the name of the drug that you will be taking, I can give you more specific information.
> 
>  Goodluck with everything



I just got back from the neurologist and she has prescribed Mirapex for my Restless Leg Syndrome.  Technically it is Pramipexole dihydrochloride, and I am starting off with .125mg pills 3 times a day for a week.  Then I will be taking .25mg pills 3 times a day for a month.  

Pramipexole dihydrochloride is a dompamine-receptor agonist, and it appears its purpose is to activate dopamine receptors.

I am just wondering how this drug might affect my dreaming?  Do you think they would be more vivid or clear?  Or could it affect my ability to remember dreams?  Do you have any suggestions as to how early I should take it before sleep?  And last but not least, I recently purchased some vitamin b6.  Will that have any effect on dreaming if I am taking both of these?

Edit:  Btw anyone is more than welcome to answer if they have any information.  :smiley:

----------

